# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe >  An Introduction to new forum

## romeairports

Hey friends,

I am Federico Romano, a newbie to the forum.I create account in this forum and came back after a long time.I am really happy to come here.I hope i will be enjoy in this forum site.

Best regards
Federico Romano

----------


## LeBrok

Welcome to Eupedia Federico.
Don't forget to check our genetic section.
http://www.eupedia.com/genetics/

----------


## vcovaci

Hello everybody! 

I am vcovaci and I am also a new member. I'm looking forward to find more information here about history, anthropology and population genetics. I would like to thank to all those who created this online community and maintain it. You're all doing a great work here!

----------


## LeBrok

Welcome to Eupedia vcovaci.

----------


## LeBrok

Welcome to Eupedia Kirsty.

----------


## spoon

Welcome to Eupedia

----------


## Leslie

Hi everyone!! I am new in this community, i join this forum because i want to share my own thoughts and also want read your reasonable stuff about travelling, After these words i want to improve my knowledge and want to explore new things from here. I hope i'll spend here memorable time.

----------


## emperortime

Hello Leslie, welcome to Eupedia.

----------

